# Bien à toi / Bien à vous



## tie-break

Bonjour à tous 

quel est le sens de cette formule ?

Je suis partagé entre ces deux interprétations :

1 - je te souhaite du bien

2 - je suis à toi 

bien à vous


----------



## Anne345

Ce serait serait le calque de l'anglais _truly yours_ ou _yours truly_.


----------



## Maître Capello

A priori, dans _bien à vous_, le mot _bien_ est plus un adverbe qu'un substantif, comme dans _cordialement_ (adv.) _vôtre_. Ainsi donc, c'est l'interprétation №2 qui est la plus probable…

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le message d'Anne, mais il ne fait que corroborer ce que je disais.


----------



## cyaxares_died

"Bien à vous", ça s'écrit ou est-ce que le registre de "bien à..." est trop informelle pour cela ?

(Et SVP corrigez mon français)


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Je ne trouve pas "bien à vous" très formel, c'est une formule assez courante.


----------



## Punky Zoé

"Bien à vous" est une formule brève et passe-partout, je veux dire par là que je ne l'utiliserais pas avec un/une amie, mais peut-être avec quelqu'un qui serait une simple connaissance et hors registre professionnel.

À mon sens c'est cordial mais un peu impersonnel.


----------



## Ploupinet

Punky Zoé said:


> ...hors registre professionnel.


C'est exactement le contraire en ce qui me concerne : je ne l'ai jamais vu que pour une utilisation professionnelle ! 
(Ainsi que "bien à toi", bien entendu)


----------



## tilt

Je suis plutôt de l'avis de PZ : _Bien à toi/vous_ me semble plutôt destiné à un usage privé, même si pour ma part, je ne l'emploie pas.
Dans un registre professionnel, on écrira plutôt _Cordialement_.


----------



## Calamitintin

J'ai cherché 2 exemples où j'emploierais éventuellement "bien à vous" et "cordialement", et j'en déduis que je suis de l'avis de PZ  : 

Exemple 1 : j'ai promis à quelqu'un rencontré pendant les vacances de lui envoyer des photos. Je vais joindre aux photos le petit mot "Bonjour, voici les photos promises, j'espère qu'elles vous plairont. *Bien à vous*, _Moi_." J'écris à quelqu'un avec qui je me suis bien entendue, mais que je connais à peine.

Exemple 2 : j'écris à un fournisseur. "Monsieur, pourriez-vous s'il vous plaît me faire parvenir 2 tonnes de sucre supplémentaires pour la semaine 43 ? D'avance, je vous remercie. *Cordialement*, _Moi_". C'est beaucoup plus formel, tout en restant poli.


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Punky Zoé said:


> "Bien à vous" est une formule brève et passe-partout, je veux dire par là que je ne l'utiliserais pas avec un/une amie, mais peut-être avec quelqu'un qui serait une simple connaissance et hors registre professionnel.
> 
> À mon sens c'est cordial mais un peu impersonnel.


 
Comment ça une formule 'brève et passe-partout" ? "impersonnelle" ?

Je trouve que c'est une formule simple et brève, oui, mais pas passe-partout du tout, et assez personnelle au contraire, puisqu'on s'adresse directement à la personne avec le "toi" du bien à *toi*.
J'utilise "bien à toi" avec des ami(e)s, parfaitement. Quant à "bien à vous", je l'emploie dans un registre professionnel ou plus personnel, c'est selon. 

Bien à vous !


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est peut-être une question d'éducation ou de génération  ?
Cordialement
PZ


----------



## Grégoire Samsa

Ben j'espère que vous n'insinuez pas que je suis un vieux croûton malpoli, hmm ? je crois qu'il s'agit juste d'habitudes langagières différentes, de préférences personnelles.

Bien à vous,

Grégoire


----------



## Jishii

J'utilise régulièrement "Bien à vous." pour m'adresser à un professeur enseignant (donc supérieur à moi) ou toute transaction commerciale (en tant que client).

Je me demande quand même quel est le degré d'informel là-dedans.


----------



## avaveen

Sachez que l'étiquette permet l'utilisation de la formule "bien à vous" dans toute correspondance à l'attention d'un Roi. Il s'agit d'une salutation appropriée dans bien des cas, ce qui lui a valu une certaine banalisation.


----------



## Parigigi

Il paraît que la formule est un peu condescendante. Est-ce le cas ?
Merci !


----------



## xmarabout

Je voudrais ajouter que cette formule c'est surtout popularisée avec le mail. Les lettres manuscrites (ou dactylographiées) qui n'ont pas un caractère toutes-boîtes ou commerciales exigent normalement des formules plus longues et complexes dont le français a le secret (_"je vous prie de croire...."_)


----------



## ym*

"Bien à toi" veut dire tout simplement "que tu sois bien" et "que le bien vienne à toi" je dirai donc que ça s'utilise dans un courriel et sous une forme informelle.


----------



## Elise041

J'ai souvent vu "Bien à vous"
et ce, uniquement dans le milieu professionnel, et uniquement dans un mail.
Je pense seulement que cette formule est assez usitée en Belgique 
et qu'elle l'est un peu moins en France.
"Bien à vous" est juste un peu moins formel que cordialement.
Bien à vous ;-)


----------



## lucylinguist

Je travaille en France et ma collègue française utilise cette formule très souvent pour terminer ses emails professionnels. Du coup et après lecture de ce fil, je ferai de même!


----------



## jlan

Je n'utiliserait pas 'bien à toi' (ni 'bien à vous') dans un usage privé. Cela me semble en effet relever d'avantage du monde professionnel. Mais c'est possible que ce soit en effet une question de génération. Il y a un article sur la (ré)apparition de cette expression en français dans Libé, avec un peu de sauce philosophico-sociologique: http://www.liberation.fr/tribune/010191169-bien-a-vous-vraiment


----------



## Anne345

Ni surtout dans un usage professionnel, cela suppose une certaine intimité, comme Je vous embrasse ou Amitiés.


----------



## jlan

Les avis sont donc partagés... Pour certains, qui y voient une marque d' intimité, l'expression relèverait exclusivement d'un usage privé, pour d'autres, qui soulignent son impersonnalité, elle relèverait uniquement du monde professionnel.


----------



## lamy08

Je n'aime pas cette formule mais elle est fréquente, surtout en langage SMS: ça devient BAV ou BàV. C'est ce que j'ai reçu dernièrement de mon locataire qui communiquait via textos !! 
J'ai aussi lu ce "Bien à vous" de la part d'une enseignante à son directeur d'école. J'ai trouvé ça déplacé. Je suis peut-être vieux jeu, mais pour moi, c'est une formule qui s'adresse d'égal à égal ou vers un inférieur mais pas l'inverse. Question d'éducation ou de resssenti, c'est comme on voudra.


----------



## jlan

L'article dans Libé suggère que justement par son usage dans les courriers électroniques (voire sur les forums sociaux) la formule aurait perdu sa dimension hiérarchique - elle se serait installée nouvellement dans la langue ainsi justement, comme formule "ahiérarchique" - et s'emploierait ainsi indifféremment envers les supérieurs et inférieurs hiérarchiques dans le monde professionnel. 

(Je n'ai jamais vu cette formule dans un sms - mais je n'utilise pas non plus beaucoup les sms pour mes communications professionnelles - ni rencontré la forme contracté "BAV" ou "BàV", contrairement à "cordialement" pour laquelle j'ai vu souvent "Cdt").


----------



## Vaness11

Que penser lorsque en fin de SMS on vous écrit " bien a vous. Cdt" ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Vanes11 et bienvenue sur le forum !

Qu'en pensez, rien de précis, sinon que la personne est polie et un peu formelle, je crois.
Toute la discussion qui précède montre que le registre de "bien à vous" est variable selon l'éducation que l'on a reçue.

Je précise que depuis mes interventions dans ce fil et alors que ces "bien à vous" et "bien à toi" m'étaient un peu étranger, j'ai eu l'occasion, professionnellement, de fréquenter des sphères administratives "nouvelles" et que le "bien à vous" y est utilisé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mettre à la fois _bien à vous_ et _cordialement_ à la fin du même message est redondant. C'est à éviter absolument.


----------



## JeanBon

Les formules de politesse sont une forme de protocole, mais hors de la sphère diplomatique, le protocole est affaire de perception et reste très flexible, quoi qu'en disent les grincheux, car son rôle consiste essentiellement à faciliter la communication qui s’établit entre deux ou plusieurs personnes. 

Le choix de la formule revient à l’émetteur. Il faut que "je" évalue le caractère de la relation qu’il ou elle entretient ou veut entretenir avec le "vous" de "Bien à vous". 

Le reste n'est que vagues supputations.


----------

